# The Shield is back for season 7!



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DAMN YOU Dignan! I had it in my copy buffer just waiting to paste...

Previously on The Shield.









Greg


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

What? Do I win something?  

It will be interesing to see how the season goes with Scott Brazil passing away and Shawn Ryan working on The Unit.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Did Hollywood Reporter get its numbers wrong? The current season is season 5 and we're mid-way into it. It's been renewed for season 6, not counting the remaining 10 episodes of season 5.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

jschuur said:


> Did Hollywood Reporter get its numbers wrong? The current season is season 5 and we're mid-way into it. It's been renewed for season 6, not counting the remaining 10 episodes of season 5.


They are calling the upcoming episodes in january season 6 is all.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

More Shield is good, but


Spoiler



it will be without Lem. =(


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> They are calling the upcoming episodes in january season 6 is all.


But the article linked says:


> The fate of the critically acclaimed series was uncertain heading into the second half of its sixth season in early 2007.


They're clearly calling it the 'second half'. Four seasons preceded the first half. We just saw the first half of season 5.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I knew from the beginning they were going to name the next 10 episodes season 6 and I even suspected they'd wait until 2007 to show them.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't care what season they call it, 13 more is fantastic.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> More Shield is good, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Really no need to spoiler that. It's from last season's finale. But, of course, there are those who may not have finished watching that past season. Guess it's better to be safe than sorry...

And, of course, that makes this statement from the posted article wrong...


Spoiler






> ...The entire cast will return for the remaining 23 episodes...





...unless off course...


Spoiler



Lem's really NOT DEAD!!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Cool!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> And, of course, that makes this statement from the posted article wrong...
> ...unless off course...
> 
> 
> ...


But you're forgetting that


Spoiler



If Lem's really dead



then



Spoiler



He's not part of the ENTIRE CAST, now, is he?



Greg


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just another article

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7170


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> But you're forgetting that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought of that, but, hey....


Spoiler



he'll always be part of the entire cast to me. I loved his character.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

In many ways I am almost disappointed by this news. It practically gives away the resolution to the next 10 episode run, which, for me at least, was totally up in the air. We are now clear who is going to come out on top between Mackay and IAD taking away much of the nicely created tension. 

Despite my love for the show I was ready for it to end and I was excited to see how it resolved over the next 10 shows, now that's gone


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

Well I knew of the upcoming 10 episodes but it didnt make it any less intense during this season for me. Sure Mackey might beat the IAD rap with Kavanaugh but I believe the final season will probably deal with Shane and Lem which will probably be 20 times as intense.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> In many ways I am almost disappointed by this news. It practically gives away the resolution to the next 10 episode run, which, for me at least, was totally up in the air. We are now clear who is going to come out on top between Mackay and IAD taking away much of the nicely created tension.
> 
> Despite my love for the show I was ready for it to end and I was excited to see how it resolved over the next 10 shows, now that's gone


I don't know about that - you may be right, but I could easily imagine a season of Vic Macky: Ex Cop out for Vengeance!
Heck, with this team of writers Vic could get a job driving an ice cream truck and the show would still be great


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

marcello696 said:


> Well I knew of the upcoming 10 episodes but it didnt make it any less intense during this season for me. Sure Mackey might beat the IAD rap with Kavanaugh but I believe the final season will probably deal with Shane and Lem which will probably be 20 times as intense.


But you have to think they wrap that up in the next 10 since those were already written and they did not know they would get another season out of this. There is no way that, for example, Vic will die or go to jail - which were definitely possibilities before you found out about this new season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

marcello696 said:


> ...I believe the final season will probably deal with Shane and Lem which will probably be 20 times as intense.


Gonna be tough to deal with anything involving Lem if


Spoiler



...he's still dead!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Gonna be tough to deal with anything involving Lem if
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Except, of course,


Spoiler



his death!


Which is pretty major...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Btu you've got to think that will be resolved in the next 10 episodes since they were written and made before the new season was announced.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I hope that Shane does not make it into season 6/7. I hope there is a death countdown on Shane's ass when the show starts back up in January.

I still wish Vic had shot Shane when he found out Antoine put a hit out on him and Shane was going to be the one to carry it out.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ok, so when is the next non repeat episode of the shield on? January? I can't wait!!! I love this show.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> ok, so when is the next non repeat episode of the shield on? January? I can't wait!!! I love this show.


Any word on if they are planning on repeating last season prior to the new one,
or maybe a marathon?

I came into this late, and thanx to Spike, I've been catching up slowly, but now Spike has slowed down on their airings, and have even skipped a couple.

Don't want to jump in mid run and spoiler previous episodes.

Right now, I'm mid season 2 (I think?)

phox


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Any word on if they are planning on repeating last season prior to the new one,
> or maybe a marathon?
> 
> I came into this late, and thanx to Spike, I've been catching up slowly, but now Spike has slowed down on their airings, and have even skipped a couple.
> ...


In the past FX have run all episodes once or twice a week leading up to the new season. I would imagine they will do that again this year. But I do not know for sure.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Will Kavanaugh be back to spray spittle on everybody until he finally gets so skinny he disappears?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dunno but i have 4 grenades in my pocket if his house needs rearranging


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Dignan said:


> What? Do I win something?
> 
> It will be interesing to see how the season goes with Scott Brazil passing away and Shawn Ryan working on The Unit.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0106368/ Scott had a big impact on TV. We are goning to miss him.

Definatly happy about the return of the Shield. Hope the crying game guy is gone. I did not like his plot line.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Crrink said:


> Heck, with this team of writers Vic could get a job driving an ice cream truck and the show would still be great


That should have been a spoiler and blacked out. You gave away the plot. Thanks for that.


----------



## TacoKid (Jun 27, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Any word on if they are planning on repeating last season prior to the new one,
> or maybe a marathon?
> 
> I came into this late, and thanx to Spike, I've been catching up slowly, but now Spike has slowed down on their airings, and have even skipped a couple.
> ...


What exactly is Spike's deal with the scheduling of The Shield? It is all over the place.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I missed the first 2 episodes of 2007, is there a way for me to get them?

Thanks Vid53


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

vid53 said:


> I missed the first 2 episodes of 2007, is there a way for me to get them?
> 
> Thanks Vid53


1. Review this thread.

2. Proceed like a champ.


----------



## Ran94 (May 14, 2004)

vid53 said:


> I missed the first 2 episodes of 2007, is there a way for me to get them?
> 
> Thanks Vid53


Use Newsgroups or Bit Torrent


----------



## Jason Bourne (Feb 7, 2002)

vid53 said:


> I missed the first 2 episodes of 2007, is there a way for me to get them?
> 
> Thanks Vid53


Or if you'd rather save time and not break any laws, they're on itunes... You can buy the whole season.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Jason Bourne said:


> Or if you'd rather save time and not break any laws, they're on itunes... You can buy the whole season.


Why not just have 'em delivered right to your tivo?

http://www.amazon.com/On-the-Jones/...ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1177158570&sr=1-1


----------

